#  Schulmedizin >   Wurzelentzündung ---> wann hilft Antibiotika >

## Zahni

Hallo zusammen...
ich muss zu einer Wurzelspitzenresektion. Leider ist die Wurzel derart entzündet, dass man nicht operieren kann. Es tut höllisch weh und ich nehme das ein oder andere Mal Schmerztabletten "Paracetamol 500mg/Codeinphosphat-Hemihydrat 30mg". Die helfen einigermaßen, aber nur für etwa zwei Stunden.
Ich nehme seit gestern Vormittag Amoxiclav 875/125 ein. Wie lange dauert es in der Regel, bis sich die Entzündung zurückbildet und der Schmerz spürbar nachlässt? 
Ich bin wirklich kein Weichei was Zahnscmerzan angeht, aber diese hier sind schon heftig. Ohren- und Halsschmerzen kommen schon mit dazu.

----------


## Falke

Hallo Zahni, 
also, ich hatte auch schon mal eine Wurzelbehandlung und bei mir wurde der Zahn geöffnet, damit die Entzündung heilen kann. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie lange die Zeitspanne war, zwischen der Heilung und dem Eingriff, aber ich meine nicht länger als 2 Wochen - da war in der Zwischenzeit nur Watte, meine ich, drin. 
Die Ohren- und Halsschmerzen kommen ganz bestimmt von der Entzündung, da solche Entzündungen meisten ausstrahlen und über den Kiefer in die Region wandern - also die Schmerzen. 
Ist bei dir denn der Zahn auch freigelegt worden? 
Viele Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Zahni

Nein, der Zahn ist nicht freigelegt. Bekomme nur Antibiotika, damit die Entzündung zurückgeht. Aber bis jetzt wirkt das noch nicht so richtig  :Sad:

----------


## Falke

Das finde ich seltsam....ich würde entweder Deinen Zahnarzt mal drauf ansprechen oder die Meinung eines anderen Zahnarztes einholen. Bei mir wurde - konnte ich mich jetzt wieder dran erinnern - so eine weiße Paste in den geöffneten Zahn gefüllt. Um mich zu vergewissern, ob das Prozedere so üblich ist, hatte ich noch meinen Arbeitskollegen gefragt (und der hatte schon mehere Wurzelbehandlungen ;-) ) und bei ihm wurden die Zähnen auch vorher freigelegt.... 
Heutzutage sind gute Ärzte fast wie eine 6er im Lotto, in diesem Fall würde ich mir noch mal eine andere Meinung einholen :-) - zieht sich doch sonst alles unnötig in die Länge... 
Viel Glück und liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Zahni

Du darfst eine Wurzelbehandlung nicht mit einer Wurzelspitzenresektion verwechseln  :Smiley: 
Dabei wird von aussen durch den Kiefer gebohrt, um die Wurzel abschneiden zu können. Die Wurzelbehandlung liegt schon einige Jahre zurück.

----------


## Falke

ok, Sorry, da war ich auf dem falschen Pfad ;-)) 
Dann hoffe ich, dass dir jemand anderes helfen kann...

----------


## Zahni

Das gute ist: Das Antibiotikum wirkt seit heute recht gut und der Schmerz ist um gefühlte 80% zurück gegangen  :Smiley: 
Und nächsten Dienstag bekomme ich die Wurzelspitzenresektion!! Ich freu mich schon so doll  :Smiley:

----------


## Falke

na dann hat wohl nur schon das "drüber reden" geholfen und abgelenkt :-) 
Alles Gute.

----------

